# How to seal a jar of honey without the lid?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

First of all, I don't think that gallon jars are the best choice for honey, simply because that is a _*large*_ amount of honey, and heavy. A gallon of honey is approaching 13 pounds, plus the weight of the jar.

But, honey does not mold, so you don't need an airtight seal from that perspective. You may want to use something like plastic stretch wrap (add a rubber band around the neck of the jar on top of the wrap) to minimize the honey picking up moisture out of the air. You could 'pretty it up' by adding a square of patterned cloth over the plastic before putting on the rubber band.


----------



## Hankster12330 (Feb 2, 2021)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> First of all, I don't think that gallon jars are the best choice for honey, simply because that is a _*large*_ amount of honey, and heavy. A gallon of honey is approaching 13 pounds, plus the weight of the jar.
> 
> But, honey does not mold, so you don't need an airtight seal from that perspective. You may want to use something like plastic stretch wrap (add a rubber band around the neck of the jar on top of the wrap) to minimize the honey picking up moisture out of the air. You could 'pretty it up' by adding a square of patterned cloth over the plastic before putting on the rubber band.


Thanks for the quick reply. I like to store my honey in glass (I do sell it in plastic bottles) and gallon jars means fewer jars. You are right that they do get more difficult to handle!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Hankster12330 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I like to store my honey in glass (I do sell it in plastic bottles) and gallon jars means fewer jars. You are right that they do get more difficult to handle!


Look on Amazon for the lids.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Just like my Grandma used to seal jelly jars, use melted beeswax gently poured on top a quarter inch thick.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL, I laugh at myself. Of course you meant a way that could be removed and replaced as you needed honey out of the jar? 
Silly me... what an egghead!


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

Depending on how many you have, you may be able to source lids from Specialty Bottle. The prices mostly seem good - I get a lot of containers from them for soaps and so on.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

RayMarler said:


> Just like my Grandma used to seal jelly jars, use melted beeswax gently poured on top a quarter inch thick.


was going to suggest this exact method, "the way the bees do with beeswax"
Ray beat me to it.

i'd use more like a 1/2 inch, personal opinion, I have done this with jelly.

GG


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Paraffin wax may be better; beeswax tends to shrink loose as it cools.


----------



## charliez (Sep 30, 2021)

Paraffin wax is what my grandmother used. This exact stuff









Amazon.com: Gulf Wax Household Paraffin Wax 1 Pound Bars (3 Packs) : Beauty & Personal Care


Amazon.com: Gulf Wax Household Paraffin Wax 1 Pound Bars (3 Packs) : Beauty & Personal Care



www.amazon.com


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes GG, of course you are right. I knew when I wrote it that 1/4" on it would not be thick enough. 1/4" might be thick enough for a jelly jar, maybe, but this big 1 Gallonier should take a 1/2" easy enough, perhaps even 5/8". It should work out good for longer term storage.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

A quick google seems to destroy my hypothesis.  Paraffin has the higher thermal contraction.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Although I grew up with paraffin sealed jams and jellies and did not die from any diseases,my good wife informs me that wax sealing is no longer acceptable for long term storage and waterbath canning is prefered (because of expansion and contraction of the wax I presume).
I suggest a call to a container supplier and buy some lids.Most lids now use metric measurements.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

RayMarler said:


> LOL, I laugh at myself. Of course you meant a way that could be removed and replaced as you needed honey out of the jar?
> Silly me... what an egghead!


I thought the same thing! You could use the wax that way, we did with the jelly jars, you would have to have a straight jar though to keep using it for honey and would get messy.


----------

